

Silicon Valley's Tech Culture: 'We Just Want to Be Alone' - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.cio.com/slideshow/detail/126277/Silicon-Valley-s-Tech-Culture---We-Just-Want-to-Be-Alone--

======
11thEarlOfMar
Wrong. Silicon Valley's tech culture is rooted in idealism. Not isolationism.
The people who thrive in The Valley are those with the conviction to change
the world, and, who choose technology to implement that change. No doubt, many
of us idolize Elon, Larry, Mark and Steve because they have changed the world
through conviction, determination, intelligence and deep understanding of
technology. They attract like-minded people. The worlds we envision are the
worlds we want to live in because in some way, we see them as better than the
world we do live in. More fair. More equal, more free, more just, less pain.
That is idealism.

